# Reveal screws



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a 66 GTO and I'm trying to install the door reveal before the felt goes on..I don't have any screws that held the reveals in place. I called AMES and Original parts Group but they do not have any hardware kits for the reveals..does anyone have a picture of the screw that supposedly holds the reveal to the door? Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

They should be the same as the ones for the felts.
Any good hardware supply should have something close.
Small aprox 1/4" flathead. 
Looking at the holes you can determine dia needed.
IIRC there are 4 total needed per door, (with one being hidden just behind the vent window frame) and 3 per 1/4 window.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

Home Depot stocks a very nice selection of stainless. In fact, I just installed new fuzzies on the '67 and that is where I bought my screws from.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------

